# Am I the only one????



## kandrelynn0109 (Feb 22, 2013)

I feel like I am the only person who absolutely cannot stand pictures using a flash! I feel like I'm the only person who absolutely refuses to use a flash unless Ive exhausted my other options and absolutely cannot get a photo without one. Just wondering...


----------



## ewick (Feb 22, 2013)

Yeah thats how I used to feel before i knew how to use a speed light.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 22, 2013)

Welcome to the forum, fellow Clevelander!

I don't know how to prepare you for what may follow in this discussion...you are pokin the nerve of the FLASH vs. AMBIENT monster.
Good luck!


----------



## pgriz (Feb 22, 2013)

Poorly done flash looks horrible.  Well-done flash...  liberates and enhances.  Really - it's about the light.  Small sources cast harsh shadows, contribute to glare, create strong contrast.  Large sources create smooth shadows, even out texture, make nice transitions.  Flash in the hands of an experienced photographer is like painting with light - a bit of highlight here, some softening of shadows there, some graduated backbround, some nice rim lighting...


----------



## CA_ (Feb 23, 2013)

Plug a studio flash into a 78" octagon diffuser and you will feel differently, I promise


----------



## rexbobcat (Feb 23, 2013)

Flash is just another tool, and I believe that in today's world of commercial photography not learning it is kind of like shooting yourself in the foot. 

"Oh, you're only free at 7 pm on Wednesday? Sorry but that's not going to work because the sun is too low."

If you've built your brand on natural light and you're really successful, more power to you, but if you're just starting out then having as much knowledge as possible is a great asset even if you end up not using it.

Don't be ignernt


----------



## Hochzeitsfotograf (Feb 23, 2013)

It just means that YOU are an available light photographer. If you are not comfortable using flash, just leave it and make available light your style. It's quite "in" nowadays anyway. For me flash is a tool, which I don't want to miss in some situations, however it requires some skills. So I agree with pgriz and rexbobcat.


----------



## SCraig (Feb 23, 2013)

Every good studio portrait you've ever admired was shot with either strobes or monolights or both.  Perhaps you just haven't learned to use them properly?  The difference between using strobes properly and using them wrong is that when it's done right you can't tell that they were used.


----------



## texkam (Feb 23, 2013)

Get your flash off your camera.


----------



## Overread (Feb 23, 2013)

Light is light and flash is just another source of light.

Learning to use natural light will teach you some of the basics of working with light, such as the value of diffusion, exclusion and reflection of the light. Those same principles apply to the flash light as well and once you take control over the flash and learn to manipulate and control that light you'll find that is frees you up significantly - in fact you'll find that you've the ability to control scenes and situations with lighting far more than you can now and you'll discover a wealth of options to get closer to the photos you want to take and not be limited only by the available light present in the scene itself.


One of the most basic lessons for flash is diffusion and by that we don't mean putting a little slip of paper infront of it or one of those stofen omnibounces on the cap - those methods (the latter used incorrectly for direct flash) just lower the output rather than actually diffusing the light.
Diffusing it basically involves making the light source itself larger, be that using a softbox so that the light bounces around inside and is enlarged out so that the source relative to the subject, is the big flat front panel of the softbox; or bouncing the light off a reflector or umbrella, again making that second reflected surface into the large light source for the subject; even the omnibounce has its use indoors where the flash head is aimed upward at an angle - in that situation it spreads the light out so that it hits the walls of the building, making the walls themselves into the light source for the subject.


Many people simply fit a flash to the camera, or use the popup, and aim it right at the subject - this produces a very harsh light because the light source is so tiny. Furthermore it always keeps the light only coming one way, right at the subject, this changes the nature of shadows on the subject and often can be very unflattering (unless you are only using the flash with a weak power for fill flash - common in bright daytime - esp with the sun overhead and casting shadows over the subjects face). Get the flash off the camera, gain control over it and learn to diffuse and manipulate it and you'll find a whole new area of photography.


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Feb 23, 2013)

I flashed this.  Does it look bad?


----------



## Designer (Feb 23, 2013)

It won't be long before the other one posts here.


----------



## ratssass (Feb 23, 2013)

i kind of liken flash to HDR.If its obvious,I don't care for it.It should look natural,to me.If I have to ask if its HDR,I think the technique is great.Same thing with flash.Just my $.02.


----------



## ratssass (Feb 23, 2013)

Robin_Usagani said:


> I flashed this.  Does it look bad?



...exactly what i'm talking about!!....very nice


----------



## runnah (Feb 23, 2013)

It's witchcraft, you need to summon a spirit to properly use a flash.

Chant "TTL, TLL" over and over.


----------



## Qveon (Feb 23, 2013)

Yea you're the only one. I use multiple flashes for everything.


----------



## CA_ (Feb 23, 2013)

Robin_Usagani said:


> I flashed this.  Does it look bad?




Wow..


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Feb 23, 2013)

I am exactly like you. I refuse to use flash. But I'm guessing in my case that's partially due to the fact that I haven't been exposed to anything after market and my pop up camera flash obviously just doesn't cut it.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 23, 2013)

Being a photographer and not using flash is like being a carpenter and not using a hammer.  This would have been a bit of a challenge without flashes...






Think of a flash as being like make-up; lots of time, effort and practice go into using something that is supposed to look like it was never used.  In other words, if you can see flash was used, it probably wasn't done correctly.  Spend some time over here reading and learning; it's a whole new world!


----------



## manaheim (Feb 23, 2013)

Robin_Usagani said:


> I flashed this.  Does it look bad?



That's beautiful, Robin.

Anyway, yeah as others said... flash is just another tool.  It's easy to hate the results before you figure out how to use them.  I always did, and I pretty much never use the built-in flash because it really _is_ hard to get good results with it.  Not impossible, but challenging.  Get a decent flash you can control, diffuse, bounce off other surfaces, etc. and you'll be good.

Warning, though... camera lighting is a big pandora's box... if you think photography is complicated, just wait until you stick a flash into the mix... or multiple flashes, for that matter.  hooo boy.


----------



## KmH (Feb 23, 2013)

Only using available light (all light is natural light) is very limiting and in many situations makes making a high quality image impossible.
Another good source for both in and off camera flash is - http://neilvn.com/tangents/flash-photography-techniques/

Carpenters and other construction trades use an wide assortment of hammers. A framing hammer doesn't work very well for making cabinets.

Direction & Quality of Light: Your Key to Better Portrait Photography Anywhere 
On-Camera Flash Techniques for Digital Wedding and Portrait Photography
Off-Camera Flash Techniques for Digital Photographers 
Light Science and Magic: An Introduction to Photographic Lighting 
Master Lighting Guide for Portrait Photographers

Notice none of these say natural light in their titles, and they all pretty much still cover the basics of photographic lighting

Available Light: Photographic Techniques for Using Existing Light Sources
Doug Box's Available Light Photography: Techniques for Digital Photographers
Chasing the Light: Improving Your Photography with Available Light (Voices That Matter)
Digital Photography in Available Light: Essential Skills (Focal Press Essential Skills Photography)


----------



## Thayli (Feb 23, 2013)

runnah said:


> It's witchcraft, you need to summon a spirit to properly use a flash.
> 
> Chant "TTL, TLL" over and over.



Ive been wanting to summon the spirit of TTL for ages now, unfortuantly that kind of sorcery is blasphemous to my wife, who is a firm follower of the redecorating-the-livingroom genie, with slight interfaith leanings to the god of I-need-a-new-car. Cults I tell you. Meanwhile I have to use my histogram to meter my strobes like a damn savage.


----------



## CorrieMichael (Feb 23, 2013)

I am in LOVE with natural light as well, would love to learn to flash without it looking like I did!


----------



## kundalini (Feb 23, 2013)

The earth is flat.  
















Oh, wait.......


----------



## Overread (Feb 23, 2013)

Thayli said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > It's witchcraft, you need to summon a spirit to properly use a flash.
> ...



TTL is great for fillflash and ok for single flash dominant situations - but if you've got more than one flash or are using more creative angles you'll get better results most times using the flash in manual mode with a known power output - and then balancing the flash power /distance based upon your meter readings. 

If you want to leave the savage stages you don't need TTL you need a flashmeter


----------



## Overread (Feb 23, 2013)

Here's a way to thinking about learning to use flash.

When one starts with a DSLR and really wants to use it properly, not just in a disposable snapshot way what do you do? You learn aperture, ISO and shutter speed. You learn how to control the cameras core 3 settings so that you can vary them and use them creatively. Once you do the options open up and allow you to control the shoot not the camera and it allows your personal vision and concept to be imposed on the photo.

Flash is the same, its just the next stage on. If you want that freedom, if you want to use the DSLR to its full potential you have to learn how to control the light and manipulate the light. 

Also remember, once you've learned how to use flash lighting both on and off-camera and can use it to a good competent level then you are empowered to make the actual choice on how you light your photos. You can be a natural light photographer then by choice not be forfeit of not knowing any better .


----------



## jake337 (Feb 23, 2013)

Light is light. 

It's how you use it.

My sons opinion on the subject!


----------



## Lmphotos (Feb 23, 2013)

I actually think learning flash helped me with learning available light better....if that's possible.


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 23, 2013)

Lmphotos said:


> I actually think learning flash helped me with learning available light better....if that's possible.



Very much so. Many "natural light" photographers just use the ambient light, never thinking on how it can be improved with reflectors, flags or diffusers. But flash makes you think about those things.. as well as light source position, and intensity. So you can learn a lot more about light that way.


----------



## Rocketman1978 (Feb 23, 2013)

I felt that way until I bought a Speedlite. I only sort of know how to use it and I find myself using it a lot these days. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jake337 (Feb 23, 2013)

One thing I cannot stand about not having additional strobe lighting is the loss off control over ambient light.  

Having complete control over ambient light, without effecting the lighting on your subject, is awesome.


----------



## ewick (Feb 23, 2013)

pgriz said:


> Poorly done flash looks horrible.  Well-done flash...  liberates and enhances.  Really - it's about the light.  Small sources cast harsh shadows, contribute to glare, create strong contrast.  Large sources create smooth shadows, even out texture, make nice transitions.  Flash in the hands of an experienced photographer is like painting with light - a bit of highlight here, some softening of shadows there, some graduated backbround, some nice rim lighting...




photography literally translates to PAINTING WITH LIGHT.


----------



## Lisablueeyes (Feb 23, 2013)

So glad you posted this... I hate the flash...... I just today bought a speedlight and I'm im love with it...


----------



## Lisablueeyes (Feb 23, 2013)

Robin_Usagani said:


> I flashed this.  Does it look bad?


y Nice


Ver


----------



## binga63 (Feb 23, 2013)

if you approach a subject with eyes closed you never see the light......


----------



## Geaux (Feb 23, 2013)

kandrelynn0109 said:


> I feel like I am the only person who absolutely cannot stand pictures using a flash! I feel like I'm the only person who absolutely refuses to use a flash unless Ive exhausted my other options and absolutely cannot get a photo without one. Just wondering...



Sounds like someone doesn't know how to use off camera flash.

Good luck getting shot like this with natural lighting.




Untitled by NOLA_2T, on Flickr




Untitled by NOLA_2T, on Flickr


----------



## TenaciousTins (Feb 23, 2013)

I prefer natural lighting...but have a speedlight and it has changed my perspective. Now I want to learn how to use it and I feel overwhelmed by all it can do. I have the 430EXII and it is a great flash, although I wish I had the 530 instead, since the 430 can be slave only. Anyway, I definitely prefer the natural lighting but I tell everyone to try a speedlight before writing off flash all together.


----------



## kathyt (Feb 23, 2013)

I prefer natural light, but would be very limited in my jobs, I am a wedding photographer, without mastering the flash. I think everyone should be prepared to use a speed light off camera during a paid gig if they really had to.


----------



## janineh (Feb 24, 2013)

I am with you. Lots if ppl dont know how to use it right and it looks awful. I 99% work with natural light. If its too dark I use a bouncy flash.


----------



## Geaux (Feb 24, 2013)

For those that agree with OP, can you post some examples of what you dislike about flash?  (Remember to link, not post shot directly - Forum Rules)


I'm trying to find out if ya'll dislike wrongly used flash or flash in general, big difference.


----------



## manaheim (Feb 24, 2013)

Geaux said:


> For those that agree with OP, can you post some examples of what you dislike about flash?  (Remember to link, not post shot directly - Forum Rules)
> 
> 
> I'm trying to find out if ya'll dislike wrongly used flash or flash in general, big difference.



No one who understands flash and how to use it properly really dislikes it in the manner that you're suggesting.  Some photographers may choose to go out of their way to use natural light instead, but that's a very different thing.

Ok, I'm sure there are examples of people who don't like it... but there are people who hate touch tone phones and horseless carriages, too.


----------



## CowgirlMama (Feb 24, 2013)

Pictures like this one made me swear I'd never use flash again. Then I learned HOW to use flash. Still learning, but I haven't produced one of these (except on my iPhone) in a very long time. (It's my photo, just old.)


----------



## Ysarex (Feb 25, 2013)

Flash. Good luck with natural light.

Joe


----------



## jowensphoto (Feb 25, 2013)

Lmphotos said:


> I actually think learning flash helped me with learning available light better....if that's possible.



Makes sense to me. Like learning to drive a stick will make driving an automatic easier.


----------



## pgriz (Feb 25, 2013)

Why learning good flash technique helps you become a better natural-light photographer:  Using "natural light" is about finding it - the hunter-gatherer approach.  If it happens just right, then you feast, photographically speaking.  If it's not right, you either use less than ideal light, or you look for better light or you wait.

With flash, you can grow your own light.  You can add just a little, to supplement the natural light you've found and gathered, or you can completely replace it, or make light where the natural light don't shine.  As in the invention of farming, which make the food source more regular and more consistent, learning to use flash gives you options that you otherwise just would not have had.

But to use flash effectively, you need to understand it - how to make a harsh (small) light softer, how to direct the light only where you need it, how to use the light fall-off creatively, how to block stray light (weeds, if you will) so that they don't contaminate your image, how to balance one, two or more light sources, and so on.  This knowledge is generally much more advanced than what you get when you only shoot with natural light, and it opens up possibilities with natural light that you would not have even thought about.  That large expanse of blue sky - giant soft box.  Noon-day sun?  a hard, bright single-source.  Sunlight reflecting from a wall - large reflector.  Now that you understand flash, you also understand how to use the different light sources, how to recognize them, and how to use them.  You understand what the shadows are telling you about the light.  You understand better, why some light is not good, and some is just heavenly.

So if you want to be a superb natural light photographer, learn to use flash effectively and well.  It will open up "natural light" opportunities, even if you don't use flash in an image.  But chances, are, you'll now always be able to see where additional light will improve the image, whether it is done by flash, by reflectors, by diffusers, or other means.


----------



## manaheim (Feb 25, 2013)

pgriz said:


> Why learning good flash technique helps you become a better natural-light photographer:  Using "natural light" is about finding it - the hunter-gatherer approach.  If it happens just right, then you feast, photographically speaking.  If it's not right, you either use less than ideal light, or you look for better light or you wait.
> 
> With flash, you can grow your own light.  You can add just a little, to supplement the natural light you've found and gathered, or you can completely replace it, or make light where the natural light don't shine.  As in the invention of farming, which make the food source more regular and more consistent, learning to use flash gives you options that you otherwise just would not have had.
> 
> ...



I love this.


----------



## ralphh (Feb 25, 2013)

Hmmm...  

Well I personally don't use flash very much, but then I'm not a pro and I can wait for the light if it need to....

But even when the light is good, you still lack the level of control you have with flash..

[luckily, I have this in my sent items in hotmail from Saturday when I  took it -- at work atm and don't have my image library to hand... but  for a quick example it will do...]

ok, two windows, one prividing key light, one providing fill, no nasty "natural light pro" shadows, great, *BUT *the stronger light as  from the high left and he's leaning an awkward way to my cunningly found light - it's not ruined (imo), but there's not a lot I can do to move this light around.  Trying to explain which way to lean to a 7 month old is quite hard  , and rolling him over might have resulted in a better lit, but less happy photo!   There's better ones in the set where he was up stright and looking right at the camera, so the light worked really well, but you get my point...








*And if it had been dark?*  Well persoanlly I just would have waited till the next day!   This was just shot as favour to a friend of my wife, and of course she loves it, so all good, but if you're a professional you really need to learn to use flash as you don't have the luxry of just not bothering to take a photo when natural light isn't giving you want you want.

Using a flash (well) is a lot more effort than learning to see and use good natural light (although a lot of people seem to make that look quite hard).  You can learn to see natural light even without a camera in your hand - I find myself studying how light falls on people faces as I talk to them all the time.  Learning flash actually takes practice, not just looking.


So while I do prefer to use natural light myself most fo the time.... I really couldn't agree that flash looks bad;  when it's done well, like in Robins example, you can't even tell it's been used. 

I would agree than when it's obvious that it has been used it's generally because it looks REALLY bad.  Maybe this is what you're seeing?


----------



## pgriz (Feb 25, 2013)

I guess my point is that when you learn to use flash, especially off-camera, you start learning about mechanics of light: relationships between light, size, distance; multiple sources; balance of light;, adding, modifying and removing light; use of reflectors, flags, doors, etc.  And this awareness of the light carries over into seeing the light from natural sources.  In my own case, I've shot film and slides for 40+ years, but only when I started playing with off-camera flash with my digital equipment, did a lot of the concepts of light use start to gell for me and start to make sense.  The use of flash also opened up shooting opportunities that I would have just passed up earlier.  Keith recommended the book "Light: Science and Magic" some time back, and it has taught me a lot.  Mind you, I never took photography courses and much of my learning was self-taught, with the result that I was pretty good in some areas and totally ignorant in others, and it showed in the images that I took.  Working with flash made me much more aware of the quality, type, and balance of light, and this has also helped my non-flash photography.


----------



## ralphh (Feb 25, 2013)

^^^ that makes a lot of sense to me.  Looking back, I didn't really start to think about or understand any kind of light to nearly the same extent (beyond 'harsh shadows under eyebrows are bad') until I bought studio lighting.  I will happily admit I never got very good at it, but at least it did open my eyes to thinking about light, it's quailities (hard, soft etc), the way it falls, and why that is so important.


----------



## texkam (Feb 25, 2013)

I think the sun set on the OP.


----------



## ralphh (Feb 25, 2013)

It's also worth noting that while you can modify natural light a lot, one thing you cannot change is the direction of the sun.  Yes you can rotate your subject, but you can't always rotate what's around them.  Indoors this is less of an issue, and in the example I posted I could probably use a reflector as a background if there happened to be a doorway or something I didn't want there, but with natural light outdoors you can change your key light direction, or your background, but not both independantly and you just have to look for a spot where both are right (i'm including using shade in that).

Having said all that I still prefer natural light.  Why?  Because I enjoy the process of finding the spots where light and background meet the way I want a LOT more than I enjoy the process of fighting with softboxes, tripping over light-stands and getting asked if I have a permission to be photographing here. 
  (subtly glossing over the fact that I just don't have the time or energy to get as good at it as I'd like.  oops, don't read this bit!)


----------



## ewick (Feb 25, 2013)

I now like speed lights so much I used two and one ring flash for this one. Noting wrong with natural light at all but if its not available .... create your own light.


IMG]

 Angelina by EricJimenezPhoto, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## daarksun (Mar 1, 2013)

Both of these were shot with a cheap $60 flash the first day I had it. Shot both of these on a sunny day with a house and awning. bright background, nearly dark subject.  Without the flash I could not have picked up these photographs. It's great to avoid using a flash whenever you can, but there are times even in the daylight to use a flash to remove unwanted shadow.  Not every image should be washed in shadows and darkness. 











These two images were shot at night in downtown Las Vegas on the Fremont Street Experience... no flash.


----------

